# twisted whiskerz



## catfish454life (Apr 18, 2012)

Does anyone know if twisted whiskerz will be having any tournaments this year . Thanks for any info.


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

i wouldn't bet on it. i talked to nate about a month ago, and he didnt sound very enthusiastic. however there are 2 new trails, all ohio katmasters which i run, and northern ohio catfish tournament trail ran by jason stanfield. both will be very clean, fun, affordable trails. 
pm or text me for info 330 621 2468.

tight lines!
kevin.


----------



## catfish454life (Apr 18, 2012)

What about the flathead pot that was going to be carried over to this year a lot of people put money Into that me included. What now he gets to keep it that's not right.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

catfish454life said:


> Does anyone know if twisted whiskerz will be having any tournaments this year . Thanks for any info.


Don't know who is he

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JASON STANFIELD (May 24, 2011)

Flathead pot from last year is history. If you are looking for a place to fish catfish tournaments check out www.northernohiocatfishtournamenttrail.com for upcoming events.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## catman1991 (Feb 20, 2012)

jasons right, forget about that flathead pot.

here is another new tournament trail running this year as well.

https://www.facebook.com/AllOhioKatmasters?ref=hl


----------

